# Latest junk I've fixed.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Since it's been awhile and this one was a doozie, gonna put this right here. I was sent there just to install the sink, ended up being at this house for an extra two days fixing mess ups.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

.... don't know why these pics decided to be upside down. Yes this is all the same house. Also had septic stuff to fix but didn't get pics of that stuff.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Basic [email protected] file for the win. Hot side was gouged pretty good so replaced it while I had everything apart, actually both side got replaced because of bad crimps. Don't understand how our guys only crimp half the ring on an easy to reach spot, plus some fittings not being all the way in, plus some of the what appear to be chewed off cuts instead of with a blade.







And yes it got insulated.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That's how you de-burr holes...with your finger? You sure rival Chuck Norris!! :wink:

So it's your own coworkers who did that? Wow,! I wonder why the boss makes you redo it while its costing him more time and money to keep those guys on the payroll.

Or

He has you fix only a few things because the guys are fast and money is rolling in?


No need for hammer arrestors in your area?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> Basic [email protected] file for the win. Hot side was gouged pretty good so replaced it while I had everything apart, actually both side got replaced because of bad crimps. Don't understand how our guys only crimp half the ring on an easy to reach spot, plus some fittings not being all the way in, plus some of the what appear to be chewed off cuts instead of with a blade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they sell tubing insulators, very cheap made just for what you put tape that wont last long after a few dozen heat cool cycles of water running through the pipes..
https://www.supplyhouse.com/Tubing-Insulators-1674000


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes my coworkers. It doesn't help that my boss is a dumbass too, it's not the money rolling in scenario, he just doesn't pay attention to their work. He gets told about what I have to go through all the time. Usually to shut him up when he asks what I am taking so long doing. No hammer arrestors required here. Only a few cities here require them.

IMO, the tape wasn't even really needed, so if it falls off, so be it. No way the hole is going to cut the pex after my deburring. This house was in the middle of nowhere, like most of them, not driving over an hour one way for that. That's also why I cut up a perfectly good divertor to get 4 diy marvel adapters so I could make two odd length nipples for here to get the supply 90s for the handheld showers actually against the tile instead of 1/8" off the tile. No pics of that. The tape actually wraps around to the other side through the hole, the insulation that is pressed tight up against it on both sides will also help hold the tape in place.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone in need of a Delta divertor rough-in valve body? Never been installed, some parts may be missing when it arrives. $10 obo. :vs_laugh:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tango said:


> That's how you de-burr holes...with your finger? You sure rival Chuck Norris!! :wink:



Nah, Chuck would have punched out a clean hole without the burrs and the pex would have installed itself out of fear.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> Yes my coworkers. It doesn't help that my boss is a dumbass too, it's not the money rolling in scenario, he just doesn't pay attention to their work. He gets told about what I have to go through all the time. Usually to shut him up when he asks what I am taking so long doing. No hammer arrestors required here. Only a few cities here require them.
> 
> IMO, the tape wasn't even really needed, so if it falls off, so be it. No way the hole is going to cut the pex after my deburring. This house was in the middle of nowhere, like most of them, not driving over an hour one way for that. That's also why I cut up a perfectly good divertor to get 4 diy marvel adapters so I could make two odd length nipples for here to get the supply 90s for the handheld showers actually against the tile instead of 1/8" off the tile. No pics of that. The tape actually wraps around to the other side through the hole, the insulation that is pressed tight up against it on both sides will also help hold the tape in place.





instead of destroying a diverter, why didnt you use 1/2 copper male adapters( cut) and solder them with a very short piece of pipe? Ive done that many times...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> instead of destroying a diverter, why didnt you use 1/2 copper male adapters( cut) and solder them with a very short piece of pipe? Ive done that many times...




That's great and what I would have done if I had them. Since I didn't pay for the divertor and it was sitting on my truck not being used, guess what got used. Again, not driving over 2 hours for a few parts when I can come up with something on hand. I could care less at this point if he loses money on materials i use when he lets this sh!t get installed this way in the first place.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I told him to get me marvel adapters since they needed odd lengths to touch the wall, but he didn't. I'm always not getting the parts I ask for. And I'm very specific when I tell him what I need, and more often than not, I get parts I didn't ask for. Not exaggerating, every single job will be this way, every stage.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> That's great and what I would have done if I had them. Since I didn't pay for the divertor and it was sitting on my truck not being used, guess what got used. Again, not driving over 2 hours for a few parts when I can come up with something on hand. I could care less at this point if he loses money on materials i use when he lets this sh!t get installed this way in the first place.



dont you stock anything on your truck? most of the parts you dont have should be standard stock on any truck, just for the reasons you mentioned...you never know what you may need, im not saying carry a supply house on board, but the basics are a must if you dont want to run to the supply house or cob up stuff to work...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Anyone in need of a Delta divertor rough-in valve body? Never been installed, some parts may be missing when it arrives. $10 obo. :vs_laugh:


I want to know about that story!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I want to know about that story!!



he just told it...read above posts


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> dont you stock anything on your truck? most of the parts you dont have should be standard stock on any truck, just for the reasons you mentioned...you never know what you may need, im not saying carry a supply house on board, but the basics are a must if you dont want to run to the supply house or cob up stuff to work...


Talk to my boss about that. I try to get stuff I constantly need, but don't get it before I really need it. From putty, to primer and cement, cleaning cloth, new saw blades, hose clamps, screws, nails, silicone, anything else regularly consumed on a typical job. Have gotten to the point where I no longer spend my money to stock basic parts because I don't always get paid back in a reasonable amount of time. It has been getting worse over the past few years. One reason I'm sick of this job and looking to make a change. Next you'll wonder why I still work here, well i've worked for two other bigger companies and they were no better, just bigger, so I know the grass isn't always greener on the other side. So I don't like the person I work for, but do like the areas I work in and the various work I do get to do, even if it is fixing mistakes.

I've gotten to where if he didn't get what I asked for and I don't have an acceptable substitute on my truck, i go home and still charge him the full day. He still to this day gets the water heaters, and then two days later will get me the recirculating pump to install, instead of having all that ready at the same time.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> I told him to get me marvel adapters since they needed odd lengths to touch the wall, but he didn't. I'm always not getting the parts I ask for. And I'm very specific when I tell him what I need, and more often than not, I get parts I didn't ask for. Not exaggerating, every single job will be this way, every stage.





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> dont you stock anything on your truck? most of the parts you dont have should be standard stock on any truck, just for the reasons you mentioned...you never know what you may need, im not saying carry a supply house on board, but the basics are a must if you dont want to run to the supply house or cob up stuff to work...


You are not alone, same thing when I was working construction. The bosses would never order what you needed. It was always about saving 50 cents, saving a dollar. They were ensteins in their peanut sized brains and for them they could fix it with a coat hanger abortion.

I was told once when I ordered 10x 1/2" copper 90's that I wasn't getting them. In his mind I need 2 so he ordered 2... I fooled around and looked busy in my scissor lift a whole day to get them then I was stuck because I didn't get enough....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I had a boss who was so cheap I literally think he had a disease. He stopped buying flex pipe to male gas adapters because he said they were 25$ each and we needed 2 to complete the gas for each house. He thought they were too expensive and he thought we were stealing them. :vs_OMG:

We would leave the house with those 2 connections missing and a week later we'd go back and install them. What a waste of time.

Then he stopped buying exacto blades so I could skin wires to hook the thermostat and to rewire the blower when we had to flip them. He then came at night to hook the thermostats.

Then he got to a point he didn't want to buy wood screw so we could hang the gas pipe. I told him I tore his wooden tool apart box to get the last screws.


To top the cake he didn't want to buy a snow broom for the van. My partner took his chainsaw and sculpted one. I found a broken piece of a broom on a job-site and I screwed it on. We showed him and he laughed and was puzzled at the same time. My partner said to him, you know how much this broom cost? He replied no, how much? 

Well, one hour for 2 guys working on this so its around 160$

He freaked totally out and said do not throw it away! :vs_whistle::vs_whistle:

We had a good laugh but he wasn't anymore. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol, my boss isn't quite to that point, but getting dang close.

He does seem to love getting parts on the day a job is supposed to be started as opposed to getting them the day before or just delivered to the job. I haven't been on a rough-in in about 6 months or more because he knows i won't start a job like that when he finally shows up at 3pm with materials. Rough-ins i like starting at 6am and leaving at 2, especially in the summer.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

geez that sucks, I must have lucked out for the guys I worked for , anything we needed for the truck we just went to the supply house and ordered and we stocked the companies work trucks, but we drove the same truck all the time, we just handed in the supply house bills at the end of the day and that was that...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez that sucks, I must have lucked out for the guys I worked for , anything we needed for the truck we just went to the supply house and ordered and we stocked the companies work trucks, but we drove the same truck all the time, we just handed in the supply house bills at the end of the day and that was that...


It does suck, frustrating as heII especially when you really do try to make things better and more efficient. At some point you just give up trying to change others and just do what you can the best you can.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

chonkie said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> > geez that sucks, I must have lucked out for the guys I worked for , anything we needed for the truck we just went to the supply house and ordered and we stocked the companies work trucks, but we drove the same truck all the time, we just handed in the supply house bills at the end of the day and that was that...
> ...


Exactly do the best you can do that's why now I've transitioned my train of thought... I'm "self employed" while working for someone else... I service my "own" customers, I quote my own jobs and I do my own jobs... I basically told my boss who I want to take care of.. so I have 3 property management companies that only I go do thier work for them... 

and if there are residential customers that I've been to I go back to reservice them.. They always ask for me so I just said why send someone else if they want me lol.. he agreed 

Some dont even call office no more they just call work call it gets annoying


----------

